# At 13:45GMT Wingshooter made a grown man dance like an excited child!



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

"As the title suggests!" The mail man was kind today and surprisingly fast! I was expecting my Cocobolo Re curve hunter to take several more days to arrive due to a bank holiday here in the UK however here we are!... Foremost this review is heavily biased for one big reason I have a bit of a thing for Cocobolo timber... so much so that I actually looked into sourcing seeds to spread round the UK to try and re introduce / introduce this magnificent tree (Dalbergia retusa) how ever odd and ridiculous that may seem. (http://biesanz.com/biesanz-woodturning-blog/archives/147).

Moving on.... well what can I say about what magic Roger does to these lumps of wooden Gold, Other than perform a miracle! The shape and ergonomics of the Re curve hunter are amazing I tend to reach up and grip the forks having shot a lot of Chinese style slingshots, the hunter makes it natural to hammer hold the slingshot with the big web swell really making it feel like it would take a return to sender from a shot-put to dislodge my paw from the frame. Specific to my Re curve hunter is obviously the Cocobolo rosewood it is made from which did I mention I love! To be honest I could rattle on all day about the figure and patterning this wood has but I will let the images do that for me! Thank you to Roger for making me a very happy customer and I hope you all fill his order books to the brim!


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Great score!!!

Roger has really outdone himself. WOW!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Yep Roger has that effect on a lot of us! -- Tex


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Great looking sling Lux after slinging mine quite a bit I am a believer of Rogers work he makes great slings that shoot accurate as hell.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

I have been shooting this puppy non stop! but to my HORROR I got a fork hit on shot number 40 something!!! I believe this was due to my lax concentration and the single tube set up Roger defaults with, I have now put a set of looped 2040's on with a smaller piece of 1745 through the loop to stop the tubes pulling through and so far so good I have been hitting my "ding plate all afternoon from 30M. ( GUYS no critique on Rogers bands, they are great just not my style they allow for to much variation on the draw which is why I usually shoot through rings because they do the lining up for the shooter!) EDIT; the Cocobolo seemingly just shunned the 9.5MM steel luckily .. phew I really would have been crying if I had have done damage just a small war wound or dent in this case! Hence why I am scared to shoot this beauty.


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

That's a work of art. Congrats.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

That's an awesome slingshot. Too bad about the fork hit. It's time to order another one.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

thats a beautiful slingshot ! id be a dancing fool also if i got that slingshot. dance it up luxor5 !


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Try shooting it with flats in those slots. You'll love it!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Yeah I really like the look of that one. I think it has a twin, doesn't it?


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Correct Ray, Nicklepanda has the other..


----------



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

Wow! i am in loss of words! Amazing!!!


----------



## abagrizzli (May 2, 2013)

This is beautiful!


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Stunning work there...


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Just returned from my normal dog walk and slingshot shoot with the Re curve Hunter, and on my word I have never shot so accurate this thing is like a rubber powered rifle! I was taking the top green shoots of bushes at 25+M. Any slight tweak in my aim and the second I let go I knew if I had a hit or a miss such a great slingshot! well happy!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Egads that is *nicer *than nice! :headbang: :headbang: :headbang: :headbang:


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

very sweet shooter


----------



## LP Sling (Nov 24, 2012)

W O N D E R F U L L ! ! ! !


----------



## NicklePanda (Feb 17, 2013)

Rayshot said:


> Yeah I really like the look of that one. I think it has a twin, doesn't it?


----------



## NicklePanda (Feb 17, 2013)

Yeah I have the twin. I have the owl. Crazy how you also got the fork hit there Ben. I felt really sad about mine and picked it up again the next day and was a bit more relaxed. Definitely did not use the marbles. BBs then the smaller marbles. I'm really grateful for having one. Glad you like yours as well. For me it was like Christmas in May. =)
-Leo


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

epic.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice shooter!


----------

